# Federgabel für BMX



## alex_de_luxe (22. November 2002)

Ich habe ein Race BMX und es würde mich interessieren ob es Federgabeln für das gibt.
Die Einbaulänge wäre dann aber viel kürzer, oder nicht?

alex


----------



## NRH (22. November 2002)

Ich kann Dir zwar net weiter helfen, aber darf ich mal nach dem Sinn fragen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. November 2002)

der Sinn....

tja, schwierige Frage.

Ich liebe BMX und wenn man irgendwo runterspringt wäre es noch schön wenn danach das Handgelenk nicht so schmerzen würde.


alex


----------



## NRH (22. November 2002)

naja,mit besserer technick würden die gelenk schmerzen net so schnell vorkommen ....
Im Prenzip kannst es vergessen, weil des BMX net im geringsten dafür ausgelegt ist . 
Die winkel werden dadurch viel zu flach . man könnte es sich antun, aber ich würde sowas lassen .....


----------



## chickenway-user (22. November 2002)

bei bmw (brooklyn machine works) auf der homepage hab ich glaub ich sogar ein bmx fully gesehen. also gibts auch federgabeln. oder du nimmst ne mtb gabel und schneidest einfach aus den standrohren a stück raus...


----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. November 2002)

bei einer gewissen höhe nützt auch technik nichts mehr....

alex


----------



## evil_rider (23. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *bei einer gewissen höhe nützt auch technik nichts mehr....
> 
> alex *




hmmm also 2m mitm BMX ins flat sind kein prob.... und das ohne das mir danach die gelenke wehtun !


----------



## Vierz'ger (23. November 2002)

Doch. Auf die Technik kommt es an. Am anfang haben ,mir auch immer die handgelenke geschmerzt aber das lernt man mit der zeit.

Wegen einer federgabel am bmx: ich glaub es gibt da schon was. ist aber totaler quatsch meiner meinung. Frag mal die leute im bob´menbkrater. da hat glaub ich ein bmxer eine federgabel.


----------



## evil_rider (23. November 2002)

naja, ,mit ner FG im BMX wird man bestimmt geil ausgelacht.... kein wunder so peinlich...... zeugt nur vom nichtkönnen des fahrers


----------



## Marc B (24. November 2002)

@evil:
sind halt nicht alle leute so hardcore wie du und manchen tun auch mit richtiger fahrtechnik die gelenke weh.... der mat hoffman kann auch nich mehr laufen ... und du mit 40 nur noch in krücken ...
du musst ma einsehn dass auch von der physis die menschen unterschiedlich sind viele haben probleme mit gelenken und der wirbelsäule. und viele gebens nicht zu, weil sie ja hardcore sind ...
ich fahr lieber mit federgabel des is doch viel angenehmer für die gelenke, des hat sogar der timo protzel gemerkt wie angenehm ne federung für die gelenke ist 

die dinger hier sind recht sinnlos, weil federung hinten...


----------



## evil_rider (24. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Speedfire _
> *@evil:
> sind halt nicht alle leute so hardcore wie du und manchen tun auch mit richtiger fahrtechnik die gelenke weh.... der mat hoffman kann auch nich mehr laufen ... und du mit 40 nur noch in krücken ...
> du musst ma einsehn dass auch von der physis die menschen unterschiedlich sind viele haben probleme mit gelenken und der wirbelsäule. und viele gebens nicht zu, weil sie ja hardcore sind ...
> ...



jo aber nur am MTB, mitm BMX macht timo immernoch hardcore sachen und das ganz ohne federung  z.b. das gesammter 3er set bei uns hinterm michel mitm BMX ~ ca. 15m weit ~ 3.5-4m tief !!!! 

und am MTB ist es auch ok, aber am BMX ist ne federung blasphemie ! und jeder BMXer wird dich auslachen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. November 2002)

hab eh nicht vor BMX zu fahren hat scho seine gründe warum ich mtb fahre


----------



## ChrisKing (24. November 2002)

"Ich habe ein Race BMX und es würde mich interessieren ob es Federgabeln für das gibt." 
Ne Federgabel fürn Race BMX würd kein Sinn machen. Da kommts auf Speed an und ne FG is da mehr als nachteilig. 

"Ich liebe BMX und wenn man irgendwo runterspringt wäre es noch schön wenn danach das Handgelenk nicht so schmerzen würde."

is jawohl schwachsinn sich n RACE Bmx zu kaufen und dann damit zu springen (dirt/street?), bzw ne Federgabel dranzubauen. Race BMX sind weitaus weniger stabil als die Dirt/freestyle etc. BMX. Gibt für Race BMX Carbongabeln. Kannst dir ja so eine kaufen, die dämpft wengistens bissl  

Chris


----------



## alex_de_luxe (25. November 2002)

Hei nur mal gaaaaaanz ruhig.....

Ich habe wirklich nur gefragt, und nicht gesagt dass ich eine kaufen will. Dazwischen ist ein riesiger Unterschied.

Habe sowiese kein Geld mehr, weil ich das BMX gekauft hatte. Ich habe ein Race gekauft weil ich ein leichtes will und nicht so ein Panzer.

alex


----------



## flying sash (25. November 2002)

hast du dir son felt ding gekauft??
von wethepeople gibt es goile street und dirt teile die nicht 17-18kilo wiegen


----------



## menigu (2. Januar 2003)

wir ham mal spasseshalber ne federgabel in ein bmx gebaut. war ja ganz lustich
aber damit richtich fahren geht nich.   
irgendwo muessten wir noch pix haben
ich werd ma suchen


----------



## alex_de_luxe (2. Januar 2003)

@ mr.nice
ja poste die mal

wäre geil

@flying sash

nein hab das alte von meinem nachbar PARKPRE BMX, habe noch nie davon gehört. Es ist aus CrMo und etwa 10 kg. 






alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david italia (2. Januar 2003)

bitte lass das bmx fahren wenn du an federungen denkst,damit ruinierst du nur den sport ,steig ueber aufs mountainbiken,dort ist eh schon alles hin..


----------



## NRH (2. Januar 2003)

lol , und was is beim MTB alles hin ?


----------



## menigu (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von alex_de_luxe _
> *@ mr.nice
> ja poste die mal
> 
> ...


die muessten bein nem kumpel auf´m rechener sein


----------



## alex_de_luxe (2. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr.Nice Guy _
> *
> die muessten bein nem kumpel auf´m rechener sein *




dann soll er sie posten.


----------



## Sewer Shark (3. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von david italia _
> *bitte lass das bmx fahren wenn du an federungen denkst,damit ruinierst du nur den sport ,steig ueber aufs mountainbiken,dort ist eh schon alles hin.. *




Wieso wir da BMX ruiniert?!? Offenheit,eigene Maßstäbe setzten,selber trend´s für sich schaffen...das ist es.

Laut der Page von BROOKLYN war´n ja die Fully BMX nur mal so & geben tut´s die leider nicht mehr.
Aber ehrlich gesagt ich würde sofort eins kaufen.Aussehen ist zu 50% für mich kaufentscheident.Wenn dann noch ein SD Steuerkopf dran wäre: ÜBELST EXTRA HERB!!!

Da fehlen nur noch 5-Speichen-felgen + Rahmenpolster...für mich als BMX-DH´er wäre so ein teil genial.


----------

